# Cleveland Harbor Smelt/3-6-05



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

262 in our bucket tonight.
Chime in guys with the counts.
Nice group of people out on the walls. 6 from medina area.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't know how many but figure somewhere between 250 and 300. Will count them tomorrow when we clean them. Man!....What a perfect evening. I have never experienced 25mph winds that allowed smoke to go straight up.  
Yep!! The weathermen did another great report.   
Will try again tomorrow night if the weather holds.


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

What were the conditions? Ice pack? open water? rod and reel or dipping?
Sounds like some 1000 count nights coming up for dippers.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I guesstimate between 175 & 200 in our bucket.  
Yup, the weatherman was his normal WRONG again but this time in our favor. 
Still had to break the ice along the wall. 
Dip netting was tried by the master dipper, sure hope he learns how to operate the net,  not many gotten that way.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey Ron I will be heading up around 5:30-6 Monday night for a little while anyway... A guy named Tim that is the father of a memebr here is coming in from circleville 3hrs away to fish so thought I'd make sure he is setup all right minimum...
I am goign to the Rodmakers then hitting the rocky this morning...

GOOD JOB GUYS...


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Dad is not coming up now cause of the weather, if the forecast changes let me know and I know he will still come up tonight he was pretty bummed when I told him what the weather was doing. If the weather is good this weekend he will be up for sure and if I can get it worked out I'll be there with him.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

yea... we'll wait till this coming weekend...let me know which day


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Clyde, watch out for the invasion of the Army from Medina lead by General Shortdrift.  *
* I hope that it is as good this coming week end as it was for us last night. Total was in the neighborhood of 700 brought home.  *
* The winners on the two men to a bucket were Shortdrift and Chippewa, 2nd was Walleye Guy and his Buddy and bringing up the rear was Fish'on and the elderly fellow me, Wormdunker69.  Yes, believe it or not there is someone here older the you know who, that little fella, hee-hee! Of course I won't mention any names.  *
* Are you planning on hitting it this weekend as the quote, "This is how you do it!" man? *
*[/color]*


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hahahaa...
Yea I'll be down this coming weekend man... Ol' Ron can catch em and eat em pretty good LOL


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Somtimes he gets a little bit out of it and eats things that are not the best tasting, at least that is what I am told, lol.  Heard that he had to wash his mouth out with something 80 proof or better. Know what? Now that I think about it, he might of had a plan behind that. What do you think? A little method to his madness, heck, I'll drink to that! Hic!  
Lataer, Bill


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds like you guys had a hum-dinger of night.

Someone let me know what is happening for this coming weekend. I should be getting back home Friday afternoon, so Friday evening and Saturday are my possibilities. 

Sunday is out as my wife's family is doing the Easter thing early due to her cousin's spring break schedule from college not coinciding with Easter itself.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I am hopeful for sat more then sun but can do either...


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Saturday works for me (at least until I check with the bosses  )...that way I won't be rushed to anywhere Friday.

As long the weather is favorable, mainly the wind, that would be a plan. How 'bout it?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

sounds like a plan...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Chippewa and Shortdrift ended up with 336. Too bad I forgot to squeez down the barbs and spent so much time getting the buggers off the hook.
We had a good number of fairly large smelt this time. Seems that the first school that came in was better size than those that came in later.
Looks like the weather may cooperate this weekend. Right now it looks like I will be gone this weekend.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Looks like they are calling for rain/snow showers this weekend but we know that they are wrong more times then not


----------



## hyperstriper (Jan 16, 2005)

Hello Medina crew. 

This is a great site I stumbled on to a couple months ago. I don't get to fish as much as I'd like to but I enjoy reading of others success.
The smelt thing sounds like a blast. maybe I can hook up with you folks and give it a try sometime! I don't know how to get to Edgewater or what to bring though. 
I live in Seville so I'm practicly a Medinian but I won't hold that against you  . 
Keep up the great posts.

B


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey gang. I might be up with my buddy on Friday. I've PM'd atrkyhntr with a couple of questions. Is anyone planning on being up there Friday night? I'd like to learn the ropes........don't even have a clue what I'm doing. LOL. Beeen wanting to do this for about 5 years though. Thanks in advance.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I PM'd you Shawn... I can't go friday I have my kids... 
Sat looks good...


----------



## fish'on (Jan 16, 2005)

The wormdunker and me got a total of 195! Between my thrid time going out and his first. I take it wormdunker had fun huh guys?


----------



## fish'on (Jan 16, 2005)

how is all going i would like to know ok


----------



## fish'on (Jan 16, 2005)

who is going


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Who is on for sat evening?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I am still shooting for Saturday evening. I haven't talked to my dad yet about this, but I am sure he will want to go. Wormdunker...you going this time again? If not, Fish'on is more than welcome to ride up there with me (just no snoring this time  on the way home). Eh, we'll figure all that out later. Where's WalleyeGuy?


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

as far as i know i am planning on going sat........... hyperstriper.. I live in chippewa lake .. not far from seville.. i will send ya a pm and give ya some info


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I plan Saturday if not workin my 40 hour job.
Carl may have his sons up for Saturday also.
As long as winds dont keep us off the wall I will try to be there.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Looks like we'll have a good crew up...
I may need a bigger fire bucket


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

how do i get to cleveland harbor if iam going north on 77 . do i get off e.9th street or what .  hey chippewa i live in doylestown . if i can find the place ill be there saturday  .


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

you can get off at east 9th 
take that towards the lake north then take st rt 2 west 
which is on the south side of browns stadium 
to edgewater state park... 
Take an extreme right at the end of the off ramp and towards the boat launch area where you will walk the long wall on the right towards where we will be fishing and the new suburb of medina LOL


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks for the imfo . its been 30 years sence ive been up that way . hope to see ya there sat .


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Just trying to get a little class up on the waterfront, Medina County is pretty classy, just ask anyone of us, we will be glad to tell you. Lol.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Now if the Pickaway County father son duo can make it up you will really see some "class on the waterfront"! HA I may just bring the fryer and breading and fix em up right there on the spot.


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

It sounds like I better get my arse up there just to keep the scale balanced. All of those "classy" medina guys might turn smelting into a social event. Next thing ya know, attire will include long tail tuxedoes, monocals and top hats with a catered champagne brunch


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Do I have to have a mullet to attend?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

twistertail said:


> Do I have to have a mullet to attend?



No,but first timers get to throw the anchor to break the ice and then use the garden rake and special ice bucket to clear the hole.   There is a membership charge of $1 to fish with the elite group known as The Medina Smelt Smashers  and in addition to that, a $10 per hour charge ($10 minimum) for use of the icehole making equipment as well as a $40 deposit on the equipment. If you want a fire,the permit is $2. Hope to see you and your $'s on the wall.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I thought we would all line up and take a leak over the wall to melt the ice.


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

twistertail said:


> I thought we would all line up and take a leak over the wall to melt the ice.


Twister, Sounds like it will only take the 2 of us to keep smelting from being too "classy" of an event.



Shortdrift said:


> There is a membership charge of $1 to fish with the elite group


Shorty, Are you sure you don't mean $1 per fish?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm sure that would be money well spent!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

geeeeeeezus now I know how shortdrift can afford a new boat...new truck...new...


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

since shortdrift cant attend i will be happy to collect the fees  you would be the man twistertail if we could fry some up there... jimbobber i hope ya can make it up there... Man!!!! sounds like we may be breaking a lot of ice!!!!!! so turkeyhunter you better bring a lot of rims to donate to the lake gods


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

don't count out Ron just yet... 
He will be in town all he needs is to shake that bug he got...
I am out of rims... Still have some options though LOL


----------



## fish'on (Jan 16, 2005)

Hope we all have a great time and the crappy and i mean crappy weather guy said winds from the west.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

..and windy but I don't care anymore about the west wind... we have the wall for protection!!!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

for once i hope they are right!!!!!! let it blow as long as it is from the west!!!!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

The last weather report I saw was also calling for winds out of the west. Has anyone been up there to check on the ice conditions? The ice may thicken up enough where a tire rim or anchor won't be enough to break through. We may need to throw something else to break through the ice (wanna earn $5 Fish'on?  ).

Seriously...I'll be back in town tomorrow night, so let's all talk Friday or early Saturday and see what kind of car-pooling we can do.

I still have some scrap lumber we can burn, along with a fire starter log to use.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I invited pappascott and Iwdavefish to join us also...... we might need a couple of more fire pits... so if anyone has a spare metal 5-gallon pail (with holes in it for air )bring it... I bought a case of fireplace logs last weekend to help out the cause.... If anyone else wants to go just reply to the thread... lets see if we can fill up the wall with the ogf crew!!!!! Speakin of .... Hey Machicj... since ya came up last weekend and saw what the setup is you ought to come out saterday and catch some smelt with us....


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> Machicj


send PM


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never eaten one of these critters, though I've fished with them in FL - how do they taste compaired to a perch?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

very little fish taste at all... 
none really...
perch are much better to me...
hmnmmn wonder if I freeze some and send them to you next day air???


----------



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

The Boys From Akron Might Have To Come Up To Show You A Thing Or Two!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

That would great...
We need someone to haul our stuff for us


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I should be good to go by Saturday. If not, you can borrow the ice tools. Then you can rent them to those guys from Akron.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Sounds great.... the medina boys are always up for a challange  ....hope ya are feeling better by then shortdrift... turkyhnter.. i pm'd Machicj.....


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I hope so Ron... 
It would not be the same without the only sane one out of the group  
hmnmnm then again you did eat a shiner  
Hey Ron you think some frozen smelt would last next day UPS down to Roger?
Scott man that would be great to add even more OGF'rs to the mix...
We may have one members Dad come in all the way from Circleville WOW...


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Am now taking orders for those super sandwiches that the little fellow from Medina thinks has prime rib in them but they don't really, just plain old fahion lunch meat and peppers and onoins in them. Just ask the boys that have had thewm, answer up, men.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I am not sure if I want to eat anything


> the little fellow from Medina


 thinks is food


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't worry about bringing any sandwiches for the Akron crew. I'll fry up some shiners for them to munch on.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I thought that was a candy but I guess that I am wrong.
Clyde, if you don't know then who in the hell would?
Am I allowed to say that?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hahahahaa 
I think you just did...


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

The time has come for me to say sarinota or how ever it is spelled, Daniel Wbster help me, please? Lol.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey Bill here is your new avatar








Better? best I could do...


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Dont forget the lanterns and fire buckets.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I put it in, looks good. Your a whiz, oops, that is not right, you the man! Thats it. Whiz is when you gotta go, you gotta go! Sorry I call you a whiz.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Dad said he is coming up on Saturday but wont be there till 8:00 or later depending on what time he gets off work. Still not sure if I'm going to make it or not. How late you guys think you will be out there? Dad was thinking of bringing a submersable light to try, think it would be worth it to attract them?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

That light would work... I stay till around 10 myself that is about all I can take sitting with this bad back... Not sure how long everyone else stays though...


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

a wizz.. LMAO


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I will have to leave the party between 9 and 10...gotta be at the in-laws Sunday morning. Anyone want me to pick them up? I've got room for two. 

Wormdunker...if you're going to arrange to have those 3lb sub sandwiches ready for this trip, let me know and I'll stop by tonight to drop off a donation. 

Clyde...those sandwiches are awesome.

Shortdrift...you are too kind...I wouldn't fry up those shiners...I'd give them to the Akron guys raw  .


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I also have to leave the party early...by 10:00 at the latest.. i have to go to work early sunday morning  ...well we got a couple of more to join us.... hyperstriper just pm'd me saying him, his brother-in-law(coming from columbus),and his son will be there!!! and Machicj says he is gonna try to make it if he can sneak away  ..... rob....maybe we can ride together since we are both leaving early....


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Guess I'll stick around...
By 10pm we all should have too many smelt easy...


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Are the smelt in there pretty much all night?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

oh yea.. 
they are there during the day too just don't hit as good even though you can still kill them its better fishing at night


----------



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

what time are you guys going to get there? no thanks for the fried shinners I will be to busy putting fish in the bucket.. any extras you guys need me to bring?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

We should get there around 5:30. If you can, bring some steaks, salad and rolls.  We will bring the coffee.  Make it enough for at least 10 persons.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Make sure you have what you need in the way of warm clothes, a chair or something to sit on and of course a lantern... and you should be good to go... We'll make the places to fish and shortdrift will even show you how to clean shiners with your teeth... JUST your teeth!!
I just found out I have relatives coming in from Indiana so I may not be there till 6 or so... I will try to get there before that though and I'll know more by noon...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"I just found out I have relatives coming in from Indiana so I may not be there till 6 or so... I will try to get there before that though and I'll know more by noon..."

Probably Just his way of getting out of the hole making!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hole makin keeps ya warm...
My cuz and his wife are coming in with their new baby... They were going to adopt and had most of the paper work done when she was not feeling well and ended up pregnant, after the DR said she never would be  
They came all the way in from Indiana to see all my kids before they were out of the hospital...
I owe them a couple hrs but thats it LOL
Keep the buckets glowing baby!!!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Don't be wiggin out with the snow that fell last night, early this morning.
I will havr the portable snow thrower, 3100 CC.
We clean off that wall in about 10 minutes.
Bring your stuff boy's and have a good time.
I try to be there around 5:30 or so.
Snow thrower in hand.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I'll be there just don't know what time... 
the "X" just called and said I can't have mu kids till around 3pm which means I won't be down there till 8 or so... But I'll be there and try to have some warm drink for everyone...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Brandy? I'm out cause someone else drank it all!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hahahaa  
BTW.. what brand of brandy do you like?
I am heading out soon so RSVP


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

can anyone tell me how they are riging there line . how many hooks and waight are you using . dont want to do it up there .thanks jim


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Light line. I use 4# mono. Size 12 hooks or/and pin-min's with the barb closed. Maybe a split shot about 8" under the bottom hook. See you tonight?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Well dad isnt coming up till Monday evening now but sounds like there will be a heck of a crew out there. Hope you all have a great time and get lots of smelt.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks for the imfo shortdrift . i went to a locel bait shop no 12 or 14 # hooks try DICKS on the way . see you gyes up there .


----------



## fish'on (Jan 16, 2005)

Wormdunker and I will be there so don't get your lines in knots. Ok this is the last info see you there if you show up!


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

The night was a bust, one fish caught by an import from down south, lol.Glad that you guys came up even if what you expected didn't happen. Oh well, blame it on trkyhntr, why not, he gets blamed for everything else, lol. Maybe next time will be better, they should be in here for a while yet.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The smelt turned on a little after Wormdunker and FishOn left. That has gota say something.   All total 14 of us on the wall and nobody really caught that many. Chippewa and Shortdrift gave their fish to the guys from "further South"  It was still a lot of fun and we had a lot of laughs. Thanks for coming up guys.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

So I take it the ice is still good at edgewater then might go out tonite or monday


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Do not go out on that ice... bring something to break through off the long wall and take the ice out... I myself no longer feel it is worth the effort.. I cannot say how pleased I was they turned on ever so slightly and some were caught... when I arrived there was only one fish caught ...


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Although the quantity of fish wasn't there like in weeks past, it was still an enjoyable night. Always great to get together with friends and also to meet some new folks. I am sure we'll all see each other somewheres, sometime on the water. I really can't say too many bad things about Akronites, as my wife is technically from "over there".


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

TomG.
Stay Off The Ice, You will need to grow a set of gills if you do go on it.
A lot of open water out there now.
Just some ice about 1 mile out, then it is open water all the way out to the Crib.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Even though the smelt bite was not fast and furious, Matt (fisherman261) and I had a great time. It was nice meeting everyone - except Shortdrift (since I already knew him  ). Thanks again for the coffee Clyde - it really hit the spot! We ended up fishing until about 11:30 - kept picking at them pretty slow - my daughter's flight didn't get in until 2:15 so we had time to kill. Just rolled out of bed - better go clean some smelt.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't eat any shiners  ......................


----------



## hyperstriper (Jan 16, 2005)

I just cleand the catch from last nights "smeltfest" you ready for this? 33 shmelt in the bucket. Thanks to Chippewa at least I have enough to taste!

Really, me and Dave from Columbus had a good time meeting you all. He was getting cold ( cushy office job ) so we had to split. 

Thanks for the coffee turkeyhunter and thanks to all for the hospitality.

see you somewhere the fish are biting.


Brian


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Good group we had going...


----------



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

Had a great night,fishing was slow but companionship was great. Just got done cleaning our catch, we had a total of 97. AKRON BOYS DO COME THRU. One problem though, nobody caught any shinners, we wanted to see Shortdrift clean them with his teeth. LOL. 
Thanks for everything, we all had a good time. Looking forward to going again.

AKRON RULES!!!!!!


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

Our final count was a blistering 45 smelt! Fishing was the best from 11-11:30. Ranger, we did snag one shiner, but Shortdrift was already gone so it went back to swim another day.  And if my memory serves me correctly, I think all those Medina boys went home early while us Akronites were the last ones out there. Thanks to all those who helped us "first timers" and everyone else that made this trip an enjoyable one.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Glad you had a great time man...
Everyone of the Medina guys that left had to go due to someone who rode with someone haivng to go to work Sunday morn and prob too because they are spoiled, like me, from days when the bits was so much better...
I hope you get to experience that this year if not you will next!!!
Glad to meet everyone of my OGF brothers from Akron!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

fisherman261 said:


> And if my memory serves me correctly, I think all those Medina boys went home early while us Akronites were the last ones out there.
> 
> The reason the Medina boys left is because WE ARE SMART.


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

Don't you mean



fisherman261 said:


> And if my memory serves me correctly, I think all those Medina boys went home early while us Akronites were the last ones out there.


The reason the Medina boys left is because WE ARE SMART.   
 


I fixed it for ya


----------



## Popeye II (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Striper,
Somehow I ended up with your stocking hat in my car. Maybe I'll hang on to it in case the thermostat in my cushy office starts acting up. LOL


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Popeye II... Glad to see you onboard man!!!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

This has to be one of the best threads ever posted. Over 11 pages and not one nasty thing said, at least not in earnest. I'll definately join you guy's next fall. Thanks for the fun !!!!....Hatchetman


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> I'll definately join you guy's next fall


FALL ?? 
Who fell 
Did someone fall


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone planning to take one more shot to make sure "the smelt's is gone"?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

That guy dad came in today so lets see what he did in the morning after his son post... I have my kids this weekend to it may be done for me...


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I plan 1 more shot at them this weekend if weather allows.
And the hatchetman is right.
This has to be one of the best threads ever worked up.
Not a single insult to be found.
Thanks for keeping my thread clean guys,
You can join in next fall anytime you like or just come on out this weekend if you can make it.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

As soon as I hear from dad I'll let you all know how he did. I talked to him yesterday about 5:30 and he was about an hour away from Cleveland. He should be back home by now but I have not heard from him. I'm already making plans to come up next winter some time. Probably make a long weekend and go to Presque Isle for a day or two and then try for some smelt. Are there other places along the lake shore you guys into the smelt?


----------



## hyperstriper (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey Popeye,

I left the hat on purpose in case you got cold again  . You gotta get out more man! I'll have to watch what i say about you now. 

I was wondering what happened to my hat, bring it next time

B


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll give the smeltin' one more try for the season. What day is looking good for everyone...and the weather?


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

We'll give it one more try too. Saturday looks good for us what about you guys? I ate those smelt yesterday from last weekend but I'm not sure if I liked them. The heads made them a little too crunchy.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Try shiners.  They WILL make you appreciate smelt, heads and all.


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

No thanks Ron, I think I'll just stick to the smelt. I was joking though, we did take the heads off. We fried them up in some Shore Lunch and they were great. Hopefully we can get a few more this weekend.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

It will be worth one more try. I will probably take a spinning rod and some Husky Jerks also and toss to the open water. Who knows what might happen.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

*hmmnmnnmn*


> Who knows what might happen.


...you could hook an Akronite on the backcast


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like Saturday evening is out for me...got a family function to attend...supposed to be some out-of-towners attending that I haven't seen for a while. Sunday is out for me as well...gotta leave town first thing Monday morning.

Anyways...I could make it out Friday evening if anyone is interested in that day.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Ok when is everyone going?
I'll stop down and shoot the bull for a bit with my kids to get them and me out of the house...


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Oh yea...
Hey Ron what you going to do Sunday hit the western bay reefs for some jigging?


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

Has anyone seen the conditions up there lately? Ice locked?, open water?


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

When we were up there last weekend there was a lot of open water north of the wall. I would imagine with these last few days there is even more open. We'll let everyone know for sure after we go up tonight.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

My dad and I will be up at Edgewater this evening (Friday), probably by 5:30pm. I have my camera packed in case someone catches a hog  . From the posts, it looks like the following people are going tonight?

fisherman261
Elamenohpee
atrkyhntr (cameo appearance, autogragh signing, etc.  )


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

If you get some tonight my dad will probably be up tomorrow night or Sunday night. He did make it up there on Monday night but didnt try to fish any. He said he found the parking lot and saw what he thought would be the wall you all fish from but there was nobody out there.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

The latest weather reports I am seeing call for ESE winds this evening at a 10mph clip. Shouldn't be too bad. I am still going tonight. Hope to see someone out there.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Matt (fisherman261) and I showed up and fished with LilRob and his dad and sister. The wind was a bit brisk - it was 52 and sunny when we left Akron - chilly North wind coming across the cold lake when we got there at 6:00. We had good smelt action from about 8:30 to 9:15, then they just shut off. Had another great time - I think I'm ready for some warm weather fishing!

Carl


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

Our final count was 95. Man that wind blowing in your face all night made for a long night of fishing. Luckily we caught a few fish to keep us warm. Surprisingly there was a 1/4 inch of clear ice over the area that we opened up last week, and the same amount was open north of the wall.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

As cw261 and Matt said, it was a challenging evening. Didn't seem to matter how you sat, stood, kneeled,leaned over, or turned...that wind kept finding my face and making my eyes water. With watery eyes and wind blowing your line, it was tough to feel or see a bite. We all had a heck of a time getting the lanterns fired up as well. But, hey...it was still an enjoyable night. Between me, my dad, and my sis we had 110 in the bucket. 

Hey Chippewa...my sis and I were set up (unfortunately) in that area where you kept losing fish down the crack in the cement...well...we lost at least 4 to the crack  .

At least I think that was the count. I brought the bucket into the kitchen last night and went back to the truck to get more stuff in the house. I come back to the kitchen, both dogs' faces are soaking wet and the younger one, Bear, is playing with a smelt on the kitchen floor  . So, there may have been a few lost to the dogs!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

oh man ... thats a dog day bro...  
well I am off to the zoo then sunday we hit the buzzards at hinkley... 

Just found out I am off work at least another month so I am all for doing some fishing soon no matter what kind...
may or may not take a ride after some walleye in the rivers...crappie at WB...steels in the river...pike in the river... and carp!!! oh yea baby its almost corn chucking time!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That bucket had to have a darn big opening for your dog's to fit their heads  in it.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I had to push Bear away from the bucket a few times afterward...he'd come over, see them swimming, tail would start waggin', and head would go bobbin'. Maybe he's on to a new method for fishin'   .


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

We should plan on aking him next year when we are iced in. I'll bet he can do a number on the ice up to 3".


----------



## old formula (Oct 20, 2004)

Sorry to get off the subject,but i figured you guys might know how the ice at the gordon park ramps and shoreline are,havent been up for about a month.thx


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

We were only at Edgewater - the ramps there were still all iced in Friday - some open water at the end of the wall, but it looked like it was all iced in all the way out to the breakwall. Maybe this week it will open up?


----------



## old formula (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks for the input wish we had a cam on the harbor.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Gordon is still iced-in.


----------

